# I'm man enough to admit...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I kinked my ****ing cable last night.... I knew what I was getting into when I started.... I knew my cable was nearing the end of it's life... I still put it down there... I still kinked it. Cost me time.

Loading my new back up set and ordering another set today.

About 1 year and many sewers out of Spartan's .55. I can't complain.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn! Should have just hit it with Jetter! Wouldn't have kinked the Jetter hose

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Damn! Should have just hit it with Jetter! Wouldn't have kinked the Jetter hose
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Working on that. Butting heads with my Master about a jetter.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Working on that. Butting heads with my Master about a jetter.


After this episode it might help him see the light! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've had my fair share of nightmares with the jetter as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I kinked my ****ing cable last night.... I knew what I was getting into when I started.... I knew my cable was nearing the end of it's life... I still put it down there... I still kinked it. Cost me time.
> 
> Loading my new back up set and ordering another set today.
> 
> About 1 year and many sewers out of Spartan's .55. I can't complain.




I wonder how many sewers and how much money that one cable earned you or your company this year??? it adds up faster than you think...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I wonder how many sewers and how much money that one cable earned you or your company this year??? it adds up faster than you think...


The cable has paid for itself many times over. More disappointed in myself.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> After this episode it might help him see the light!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


He's pigheaded... Seems to think I can get a US Jetter 4018 diesel with all the bells and whistles at the WWETT show for $17k like his last drain cleaner did 15-20 years ago. Anything less... I'm worthless.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol,sorry but thats not going to happen. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More like the mid 40's for a jetter that size.


----------

